# Press Release: Dish Network Expands Local High Definition Markets



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

*DISH NETWORK EXPANDS LOCAL HIGH DEFINITION MARKETS​*
*Englewood, Colo., Oct. 23, 2008* - DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital transition leader, today announced the addition of high definition local channels in six markets: Columbia-Jefferson City, Mo.; Des Moines-Ames, Iowa; Lincoln and Hastings-Kearney, Neb.; Omaha, Neb.; Quincy-Hannibal-Keokuk, Ill.; and Waco-Temple-Bryan, Texas. DISH Network® now offers local channels in 76 markets reaching 72 percent of U.S. TV households.

Consumers can sign up for the best high definition programming and service in the industry with DISH Network's new TurboHD programming packages, the only all-HD packages on the market, starting at $24.99 per month. TurboHD is available in three separate tiers and includes special "turbo-charged" features and benefits such as DISH Network's award-winning and industry-leading technology, the highest quality HD available including 1080p resolution where available, and the most-watched HD channels that may be viewed on any TV - analog, digital or high definition.
Current DISH Network customers looking to add the industry's best high definition experience can get a "turbo-charged" HD package for as little as $10 more per month.

For more information about DISH Network's 1080p programming, new HD channels and TurboHD system and packages, visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

# # #​
*DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the leader in digital television, provides approximately 13.79 million satellite TV customers as of June 30, 2008 with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable TV providers for eight consecutive years. DISH Network also provides customers with award-winning HD and DVR technology including the ViP722™ HD DVR, which received the Editors' Choice awards from both CNET and PC Magazine. In addition, subscribers enjoy access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## Rich8511 (Apr 5, 2008)

Damn, what happened to whichita-falls/lawton


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I see they are still saying 150 HD by the end of year. So which 35 or so HD channels will they be adding and when?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> I see they are still saying 150 HD by the end of year. So which 35 or so HD channels will they be adding and when?


:lol:


----------



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

When will they add Charleston, SC they have added every other South carolina Market including Myrtle Beach which is less than half the size of the Charleston Market, why are they ignoring us?


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

> Damn, what happened to wichita-falls/lawton


I've been repeating that phrase for close to half a year now. The Wichita Falls / Lawton DMA has been announced numerous times by E* for HD local channels addition, yet every target date for the market has been missed -including the 10/22 target yesterday.

I'm guessing we'll get our HD local channels...."soon."


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Do I have to order the Hd locals or will they just show up in our system. I have the HD package but am not seeing the locals for Omaha hd. Max. I am happy omaha is included.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

max1 said:


> Do I have to order the Hd locals or will they just show up in our system.


Max,

They just show up on your systems when they are added provided you subscribe to your SD locals and you have the correct dish (61.5 for your HD locals) to receive them.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Wait a minute...are you telling me that if you currently don't have/use a 61.5 dish for your [local HD] channels, that you will have to whenever they finally become available???

Because I'm in the Cape Girardeau, MO - Paducah, KY market. And we use 129, 119, and 110.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Our question remains in San Antonio as to when are they going to add WOAI-HD (Channel 4) to the lineup. This has been an issue for many of us as to the reason why we are not returning to Dish.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Wait a minute...are you telling me that if you currently don't have/use a 61.5 dish for your [local HD] channels, that you will have to whenever they finally become available???
> 
> Because I'm in the Cape Girardeau, MO - Paducah, KY market. And we use 129, 119, and 110.


Yes, _IF_ they put them on the 61.5 satellite. The 61.5 satellite has limited available space so your HD locals may not go there. There is a new satellite going to 129 with a lot of spot beam capacity so that is where a lot of markets will be. Until DISH announces that your market will be added (and which satellite it will be on) I would not worry. And I'm sure that they will have some sort of deal if you need another dish. Some have posted that they got an additional dish at no charge by agreeing to a two year commitment.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

So what about the Western US?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

New "western U. S." locals will be on the 129 satellite. DISH doesn't seem to have a distinct line as to what is "eastern U.S. and what is "western U.S." Look at some of the markets that are on or that DISH has added this week to the "eastern arc". Some of them seem like they should be on the "western arc". It is all about where DISH has the capacity and has the (mini) uplink center to get them to that satellite. Word is that they are building new (mini) uplink centers for the 129 satellite.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

ebaltz said:


> I see they are still saying 150 HD by the end of year. So which 35 or so HD channels will they be adding and when?


They are adding 35 HDPPVs


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

my wife has family living in quincy, hannibal, and keokuk; can anyone explain how the hell they got HD locals before the tallahassee market?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

insimbi said:


> So what about the Western US?


Not much can be done until Ciel-2 is launched and brought online to replace E5 at 129.


----------



## loug1212 (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anyone know when the Wilkes Barre/Scranton PA locals will be completed. We are only getting one local channel in HD (WNEP). What's the holdup with the other stations?


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

Why put my local Omaha NE hidef on 61.5 can we get that sat here we get 129 ?


----------



## Opusnbill7 (Aug 27, 2008)

dbstv said:


> Why put my local Omaha NE hidef on 61.5 can we get that sat here we get 129 ?


Yes you can get that sat in Omaha (or Lincoln we're in the same boat). Well, that is assuming you don't have any trees or anything in the way to the SE (instead of the SW for 129). Why they did it? Who knows... However, it's an easy fix. Call Dish and they will send someone out to install a "wing dish" that points at 61.5 for cheap or nothing.


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

Opusnbill7 said:


> Yes you can get that sat in Omaha (or Lincoln we're in the same boat). Well, that is assuming you don't have any trees or anything in the way to the SE (instead of the SW for 129). Why they did it? Who knows... However, it's an easy fix. Call Dish and they will send someone out to install a "wing dish" that points at 61.5 for cheap or nothing.


no way to many tress in SE well i have my ota ant get my locals would me nice to have on sat as ota does not do dual recording on my vip 722's


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

A question here. This is a serious question it is not meant as a bash on Dish. I want to know how this is possible, "DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's *third largest* pay-TV provider and *the leader in digital television..."*? Aren't all TV providers (cable, FiOS, DirecTV) digital? If they are third, wouldn't that also make them third in the digital realm as well?

This is question more addressing how providers broadcast their signal. Are there still providers that send out an analog signal?


----------



## Bigcat75 (Oct 7, 2008)

Dish will be installing my new dish next week at no charge. They wanted to charge me $99 for the install. After some more "discussion" they waived the fee with no additioanl contract requirement. I talked directly to tech support to have the fees waivied. I live in Des Moines, IA.


----------



## Void (Oct 24, 2008)

Bigcat75 said:


> Dish will be installing my new dish next week at no charge. They wanted to charge me $99 for the install. After some more "discussion" they waived the fee with no additioanl contract requirement. I talked directly to tech support to have the fees waivied. I live in Des Moines, IA.


So even though 99% of Dish customers in DSM are pointed south-west, they put the DSM locals on the eastern sats?
Do you know if they have all the local stations, at least? I don't want to put a 2nd dish on my house just for one or two stations that I already get with my rabbit-ears.


----------



## Bigcat75 (Oct 7, 2008)

They have the big 4, ABC, CBS, NBC and Fox. I don't think we will receive the overflows (8.02, 13.02, etc) on Dish. I can receive the OTA most of the time, but I can't trust it when recording programs. I agree it doesn't make sense on why they placed our HD locals on 61.5. I can live with the second dish as it is out of sight for the most part.


----------



## Void (Oct 24, 2008)

Bigcat75 said:


> They have the big 4, ABC, CBS, NBC and Fox. I don't think we will receive the overflows (8.02, 13.02, etc) on Dish. I can receive the OTA most of the time, but I can't trust it when recording programs. I agree it doesn't make sense on why they placed our HD locals on 61.5. I can live with the second dish as it is out of sight for the most part.


Thanks. I get 8 and 13 great with my antenna, but 5 and 17 have a tendency to cut out, they're around 60% signal strength most of the time. The antenna is in the basement though, so I may just run it up into the attic, I think I'd rather do that than have another dish.


----------



## Bobham (Jan 26, 2008)

Let me put in my order for Little Rock locals....


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

Void said:


> Thanks. I get 8 and 13 great with my antenna, but 5 and 17 have a tendency to cut out, they're around 60% signal strength most of the time. The antenna is in the basement though, so I may just run it up into the attic, I think I'd rather do that than have another dish.


add a booster/amp UHF only ( as all hi def channel will be only on UHF ) that should fix it get 2 piece unit one piece close as possible to ant other power supply my ird


----------



## cschlik (Jan 27, 2003)

I currently have a dish 500 pointing at 119 and 110 with a 300 pointing at 61.5. I notice that St. Louis has been added to the eastern US slot as I am now seeing St. Locals in HD on 61.5 which I previously did not see.

Based on my current setup. If I switch to the 1000.4 pointing to the east, will I have the same channel lineup as I do now, or do I need to wait a bit for dish to light up more channels? 

On a side note, when looking at the 1000.4 install instructions, I take it I do not need an external switch? Just run one coax to the back of my set and use the dish splitter for the two tuners (622)?


----------



## JBtampa (Sep 6, 2003)

Ok, I just returned to Dish, new 612 and triple dish. On my roof there remain my old double dish and my old 61.5 dish. The installers claimed the new triple dish would re required for my new 612. True?
I will place an ad for my 6000, 812, and 512 dvr today, plus switches, dishes, spare everything.....if interested please look on DBS sale thread.


----------



## Simpanic (Oct 27, 2008)

I was supposed to get a Wing Dish installed today to pick up the HD locals here in Des Moines, IA. When the rep got to my house he said, " I understand you are having some video problems with your dish". I said, No you should be here to install a Wing Dish so I can get my HD locals @ the 61.5 location. The rep then started to explain to me that since HD locals can't be obtained thru Dish, that I needed a OTA..!! I pointed to my OTA, and told him I knew all about that, and then filled him in on the fact that Dish released HD locals in Des Moines. This guy had no clue. He left without doing anything, and told me to call Dish to reschedule? Unreal.!!! I have yet to call Dish to complain. He did tell me to tell Dish I needed an Eastern Arc setup. At the time I had no idea what he was talking about, but in reading about it, it appears that is only for new customers. It sure woudl be nice though, because then I'd only need 1 dish.!:nono:


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

dbstv said:


> add a booster/amp UHF only ( as all hi def channel will be only on UHF )


Currently, most, not all, digital TV is broadcast in the UHF range of frequencies. But, more digital TV stations will broadcast in the VHF range after the "switch-over" date next February.

-- Roger


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

^^^ I thought part of the reason for this whole switch over to DTV was to release the VHF channels for other uses, i.e. the Govt was auctioning off the frequencies.

so that's not true?


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

ZBoomer said:


> ^^^ I thought part of the reason for this whole switch over to DTV was to release the VHF channels for other uses, i.e. the Govt was auctioning off the frequencies.
> 
> so that's not true?


Yes this is true VHF will nolonger used my broadcasters

I am one of the Broadcasters


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

ZBoomer said:


> ^^^ I thought part of the reason for this whole switch over to DTV was to release the VHF channels for other uses, i.e. the Govt was auctioning off the frequencies.
> 
> so that's not true?


Originally, that was the plan. It was changed and now channels 2 - 51 are going to be used for OTA broadcasts. It is VERY likely that some time in the future that the lower VHF channels (likely 2 - 5) will be "taken back" and only channels 6 - 51 will be used for OTA TV.

The UHF channels (above channel 51) are the ones that are being auctioned off and will be used for emergency services, cell providers, and various other services in the future.


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

ZBoomer said:


> ^^^ I thought part of the reason for this whole switch over to DTV was to release the VHF channels for other uses, i.e. the Govt was auctioning off the frequencies.
> 
> so that's not true?


I can confirm that it's not true. My DMA, Tulsa, OK, currently has one on VHF and after the shut-off will have 3 on VHF.


----------

